# "Celebrating World Breastfeeding Month" Photo Contest



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

During World Breastfeeding Month we wish to celebrate breastfeeding and honor all breastfeeding moms, doing so by featuring your beautiful breastfeeding photos. Please share your special breastfeeding images for entry into our Celebrating Breastfeeding Month Contest.

Three winners will receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions *before you participate. Post one image per post. Winners will be chosen by the editorial panel based on entries, thumbs up and total participation on the thread (limit of one prize per entrant).

After entering, spread the word and thumbs-up your favorites!

Last date to post an entry is August 27, 2012. US and Canadian residents only.

Important note: you must be a Mothering member, registered and posted to the forum previously, and be signed in to post an entry or to "thumbs up" a favorite image. If you are not already a member please sign up by selecting the "Join Now" link in the upper right sidebar and take some time to introduce yourself and post to discussions to establish your membership. Images from new members may be held for moderation by our system, so please be patient if you do not see your image posted immediately.




*Type of Photos:*

We encourage the submission of images that celebrate breastfeeding in _your_ family. You may be asked to sign a form verifying ownership of your work if selected to win. Multiple entries are allowed but each should be submitted as separate posts.

*Use of Images:*

Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate. Please note that Mothering may publish the photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so if you prefer to not have your photo featured by Mothering outside of this thread please place that statement at the bottom of your post. All images without this statement will be considered for use editorially on the Mothering site and for possible feature "cover" photographs on Mothering's facebook page without further notice to you. If you are interested in having your image featured on Facebook as our cover photo please submit wide images that would be a good fit for that space. The size for the space is 851px wide by 315px tall--however, smaller versions of these images are fine to submit in the contest as we will contact you for a larger version if we are interested in featuring your photograph. Those images chosen to be featured on our Facebook page will be given a special spot in our photographers gallery.

*How to Enter: *

Submit your original photographs in the community contest thread between August 14th and August 27th. Multiple entries are allowed. Then, share your posted image via Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter to encourage voting on your image (you must be a registered Mothering.com forum member to vote). Images with the most votes in the community will be considered by the Mothering editorial team. Three winners will be contacted by August 31st and announced in the community.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

my friend and I nursing our babies halloween night, the matching costumes weren't planned


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

a little privacy while she nurses


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## chotovec82 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my son Rylan breastfeeding the day he was born.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

The first time I ever breast fed 9 1/2 years ago


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## mysweetnila (Feb 15, 2011)

Breastfeeding on top of the world in Whistler, BC.


----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)

Brand New Baby!


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

After months of pumping, my preemie spontaneously latched! We never looked back and at 11 months he's still a nursing champ!


----------



## LunaLady (Dec 28, 2010)

We hiked up a foothill of Mt Rainier last weekend. I nursed half way up and half way down in the Ergo! This was at our lunch break. My son is 11 months old.


----------



## Alicia Bowen (Aug 16, 2012)

This is my youngest son, Jonathan, and his milky smile 



And Jonathan and myself again, relaxing after I returned from work one day. He was ten months old.


----------



## Kellyanneh24 (Aug 16, 2012)

J.J Latched on and feed for four hours after mummy managed to dress him x


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Where's the nursling?


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

How could you not fall in love with that face!


----------



## humboldtorganic (Jul 11, 2012)

She has always been a wiggle-worm nurser! She never sits still even while nursing, and will nurse in almost any position!


----------



## Jmack (Aug 16, 2012)

Grand Canyon-- South Rim... 15month old Noah (and Mama) stopped to take a little rest while hiking the canyon.


----------



## akfrancois (Jul 5, 2012)

Sadly, I have none of me nursing, but here's one of a client of mine from a recent nursing portrait session.


----------



## KGonzales87 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## KGonzales87 (Feb 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akfrancois*
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I have none of me nursing, but here's one of a client of mine from a recent nursing portrait session.


Hey, I think I saw this session on Clickin Moms!


----------



## Asteenhuis (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## mom in the city (Aug 16, 2012)

Nursing when my baby was brand new. Now 14 months and still going strong!


----------



## poppyseed2012 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Karolinaw (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## michelle1105 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## DogStar (Oct 3, 2009)

Great Sand Dunes National Monument, Colorado. July 17th 2011. My daughter was 1 and 3/4. Over a year later and she's still nursing!


----------



## michelle1105 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## michelle1105 (Aug 16, 2012)

My husband took this just last week for a painting I was working on. My daugher (4th child) is 11 months old.


----------



## akfrancois (Jul 5, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGonzales87*
> 
> Hey, I think I saw this session on Clickin Moms!


That would be me.


----------



## Asteenhuis (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## E Maxwell (Apr 1, 2011)

milk and blueberries


----------



## vegangel (Aug 16, 2012)

Co-sleep nursing


----------



## CDsMom1031 (Oct 14, 2010)

Newborn, sooo tired. Hahaha.


----------



## CDsMom1031 (Oct 14, 2010)

On a roadtrip, pulled over for lunch.


----------



## dragonflii (Jun 14, 2011)

First time breastfeeding after our waterbirth =)


----------



## Churrl (Apr 10, 2011)

On a recent camping trip having a snack in the "mm-mm" hammock.


----------



## Churrl (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, and this thread is the nicest thing I've seen in a long time. It's so inspiring! I'm so glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

An after-bath snack for my 17-month-old son three years ago. At that age, he rarely sat still long enough to eat much. It was more like "drive-by nursing."


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

I had already been breastfeeding for 10 years straight (I have a 10 yr old, a 5 yr old too) when my twins were born....


----------



## kaypea (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Ravensong13 (Sep 28, 2009)

One of the few photos I have of me nursing ds. This is from Festival in the Glen- a little renaissance festival in Wisconsin. I have to say it is quite a challenge to nurse in a corset, but well worth it!


----------



## intunement (Jul 23, 2009)

7 month old nursing (and playing)


----------



## intunement (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## intunement (Jul 23, 2009)

The above picture without the poem - nursing at 9 months


----------



## intunement (Jul 23, 2009)

trust


----------



## hennaLisa (Jan 22, 2009)

Nursing my 20 month old son while camping on an uninhabited island in the Bahamas.


----------



## hennaLisa (Jan 22, 2009)

Nursing my 20 month old son while camping on an uninhabited island in the Bahamas.


----------



## TillyBarry (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## CoziLovr (Sep 22, 2011)

Rainbow baby


----------



## CoziLovr (Sep 22, 2011)

Three days old and the milk has come in!


----------



## CoziLovr (Sep 22, 2011)

Newborn love


----------



## gaiagreenmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh that sweet milking face. I loved looking down at him while nursing. About to start again with baby #2.


----------



## Rinda (Aug 21, 2012)

After 34 hours of labor, our first nursing nap.


----------



## Misskitty22 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Rinda (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## veggiemommie<3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Beltane Fairy Nursling


----------



## iammomx4 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hungry baby after riding in the Ergo as we hiked up Portage Pass in Whittier, AK


----------



## CrystalClark (Apr 4, 2011)

Nursing my second son while relaxing at grandma's house..


----------



## MujerCambiante (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello! My name is Tania and I live in Puerto Rico with my husband, 7-year-old son and 2-weeks-old baby girl. I had the good fortune of receiving a gift subscription to Mothering Magazine when pregnant with my first child and have love Mothering ever since. I was wondering if there are Spanish speaking moms on this Forum, sometimes I feel a little by myself in this quest of natural parenting. Happy to meet you all! And Happy Breastfeeding Month to all!


----------



## psychethemuse (May 13, 2008)

Tandem nursing my (at the time) 2.5 year old and 9 day old.


----------



## psychethemuse (May 13, 2008)

Afterbirth glow- my second born caught on quickly.


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

My son 3 1/2 years wanted to nurse after not nursing since 1 and my daughter 21 months sharing with her big brother. One of my happiest days.


----------



## sntm (Jan 1, 2004)

My second son at 5 weeks old.


----------



## Mommadove (Aug 15, 2012)

Nursing on Whidbey Island.


----------



## Rachel Snider (Aug 21, 2012)

My name is Rachel and I am a WIC Breastfeeding Peer Counselor and CBE. This picture was taken almost 7 year ago after my son Andrew had open heart surgery to repair multiple defects. The first picture is 3 days after he is drinking my epxressed milk from a bottle. The breastfeeding picture was when all of his tubes were taken out. We were still in the PICU but he was doing amazing (thanks to my milk!) I cried, my husband cried, this was a very emotional moment for me and I have never shared it with anyone. I think I may share it with my facebook breastfeeding support page!

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rissaca0221 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Rachel Snider (Aug 21, 2012)

My name is Rachel and I am a WIC Breastfeeding Peer Counselor and CBE. This picture was taken almost 7 year ago after my son Andrew had open heart surgery to repair multiple defects. The first picture is 3 days after he is drinking my epxressed milk from a bottle. The breastfeeding picture was when all of his tubes were taken out. We were still in the PICU but he was doing amazing (thanks to my milk!) I cried, my husband cried, this was a very emotional moment for me and I have never shared it with anyone. I think I may share it with my facebook breastfeeding support page!

Thanks, Rachel

sorry for the double post is there a way to delete one?

.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 13 month old at a Pa Ren Faire in a corset!


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 12 month old during a hike on Hawk Mt.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

top view of nursing my 10 month old at the beach.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 10 month old while listening to Ina May speak during The Safe Motherhood Quilt Project Rally in Harrisburg!


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 1 month old in the moby while picking peaches with my 22 month old.


----------



## riverbliss (Nov 21, 2011)

breast feeding my 3 month old son Benjamin


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

1st picture of me breastfeeding Baby Snap Pea (before Niko even had a name) less than an hour old (pretty impressive for a c/s baby)!


----------



## marie113 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 12 month old at the beach!


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my squirmy 9 month old.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

nursing my 8 month old while he stands.


----------



## go-greenbaby (May 27, 2008)

Some pictures of me breastfeeding my third child  Finally got some breastfeeding photos.


----------



## LaughterHugs (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DrBrockBaca (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Taj2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

I read the terms and conditions and I am unclear if I am allowed to submit a photo somebody else took of me and my little one. Please clarify. Thanks!


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

This is me in front of Frederick's of Hollywood nursing my 22 month old as my almost 4 year old makes a funny face.


----------



## AbbeyDiG (Aug 22, 2012)

I organized a local breastfeeding in public photo shoot with my friend and photographer Stephanie Barnes and she gave me permission to share this beautiful photo of my little nursling! 9 months


----------



## Ginny Colbert (Aug 22, 2012)

Nursing while a camping friend cuddles...


----------



## iammomx4 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hungry baby after riding in the Ergo as we hiked up Portage Pass in Whittier, AK


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taj2010*
> 
> I read the terms and conditions and I am unclear if I am allowed to submit a photo somebody else took of me and my little one. Please clarify. Thanks!


I know that others took the pictures I submitted b/c I'm the one breastfeeding in them! I think as long as you have the right to do what you want with the photo then it is okay. Professionally taken photos are probably not unless the photographer consents.


----------



## SwanLake (Feb 8, 2009)

First time nursing my second baby. He latched easily and happily nursed for 4 straight hours.


----------



## Misskitty22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nursing my 21 month old!!


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Although it can be hard to tell my DS is nursing in this photo. I took it with my phone; I thought his "nursing eyes" were so cute. I love him!!


----------



## rebbecky (Oct 16, 2011)

Nursing before his morning nap


----------



## ashleybess (Jun 22, 2009)

26 weeks pregnant with my 21-month-old boy catching a suckle.


----------



## pameladayton (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a photograph I took of the sister of my heart, Elvi Jo, and her daughter Penelope June, at Elvi Jo's wedding. She asked me to share it here.


----------



## Catiemom (Aug 26, 2012)

Feeding my baby on first her first vacation.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

6 1/2 consecutive years of pregnancy and breastfeeding <3


----------



## agreen (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Did the contest end on Monday? Or is it still going until the end of the month (today)?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Our winners are:

*LunaLady*



*Jaimee*



*KayPea*



Congratulations!! You will each receive a Mothering Supporter Membership and a $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.

Thank you for the wonderful pictures everyone!!


----------

